# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Sapa 2 ngày 3 đêm giá rẻ, tour sapa 2 ngày, du lịch sapa giá rẻ LH 0983.998.600

## mrcuongpro

*HÀ NỘI – SAPA*
 _Loại tour: Ghép lẻ - Thăm Hàm Rồng - Bản Cát Cát_
*Thời gian: 2 ngày 3 đêm*
*Giá: 1.850.000 VNĐ/khách*
_Phương tiện: Tàu, ôtô
Khởi hành: Hàng ngày
Hành trình: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa - Hàm Rồng - Cát Cát - Lào Cai - Hà Nội_


*Lưu ý trước khi đặt tour[/COLOR]
*    
  

*Lời tựa:*

  _Chìm  trong làn mây bồng bềnh thị trấn Sa Pa như một thành phố trong sương  huyền ảo, vẽ lên một bức tranh sơn thủy hữu tình. Nơi đây, có thứ tài  nguyên vô giá đó là khí hậu trong lành mát mẻ, mang nhiều sắc thái đa  dạng. Phong cảnh thiên nhiên của Sa Pa được kết hợp với sức sáng tạo của  con người cùng với địa hình của núi đồi, màu xanh của rừng, như bức  tranh có sự sắp xếp theo một bố cục hài hoà tạo nên một vùng có nhiều  cảnh sắc thơ mộng hấp dẫn. Cùng với sự phục vụ tận tình của công ty Du  Lịch Bốn Mùa, Quý khách sẽ có đựơc một chuyến du lịch đáng nhớ khi đến  thăm danh lam nổi tiếng này_


  
 
*Lịch Trình Tour*

  *ĐÊM 01* 
  *21h00:* Quý khách tập trung tại ga B - Trần Quý Cáp để lên tàu đi Lào cai

*21h45:* Tàu rời ga Hà Nội



* NGÀY 01: LÀO CAI - SA PA
(Ăn Sáng, Trưa, Tối)* 
  *6h00:* Tàu  tới Lào Cai, xe đón quý khách tại ga Lào Cai đi Sapa. Trên đường  quý khách sẽ tha hồ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi non hùng vĩ ở  của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn.

*7h30:* Đến  khu du lịch Sa Pa, đoàn ăn sáng, nghỉ ngơi.Quý khách tự do tham quan thị  Trấn Sapa xinh đẹp, nhà thờ Đá và biệt thự cổ được xây dựng từ thời  Pháp

*12h00:* Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng và nhận phòng khách sạn.

*14h00:* Quý  khách đi tham quan núi Hàm Rồng - vườn Lan Đông Dương, cổng Trời, sân  Mây, thưởng thức chương trình ca nhạc dân tộc trên núi Hàm Rồng.

*17h00:* Trở  về khu du lịch, nghỉ ngơi ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Buổi tối khách tự do vui  chơi hoặc đi chơi chợ tình của các dân tộc thiểu số tại Sa Pa (nếu vào  tối thứ7).


  
 

* NGÀY 02: SA PA - LÀO CAI
(Ăn Sáng, trưa, tối)* 
  *07h00:*  Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn sau đó hướng dẫn viên đưa Quý  khách thăm quan Cát Cát - thung lũng tình yêu, thăm bản của người  H'Mông, thăm thuỷ điện cổ từ thời Pháp. 

*12h00:* Quý khách về khu du lịch ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều Quý khách mua sắm quà lưu niệm tại chợ Sapa

*16h00:* Xe đưa Quý khách xuống Lào Cai nghỉ ngơi và ăn tối.



  *ĐÊM 03*  
  *20h30:* Quý khách lên tàu về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu

*5h00* Tàu đưa Quý khách về đến ga Hà Nội. Kết thúc chương trình du lịch đầy thú vị và lãng mạn.


 
  *Loại tour*
*Giá*
*Phòng đơn*
*Phụ thu cuối tuần*
*Ghi chú*

*2***
*1.850.000*
*200.000*
100.000
_Vé tàu khoang 6 - KS 2 sao
_

*3****
*2.450.000*
*400.000*
_Vé tàu khoang 4 - KS 3 sao_


  
*GIÁ BAO GỒM*
  
Khách sạn đẹp, sang trọng, tiêu chuẩn tại thị trấn SAPA, 2- 3 người/phòngCác bữa ăn theo chương trình 
Vé tàu nằm điều hòa, Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Hà nộiXe đón đưa tại ga Lào Cai
Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình, chu đáoVé thắng cảnh các điểm theo chương trình
 
 *KHÔNG BAO GỒM*
  
Đồ uống trong các bữa ănThuế VAT, các chi phí cá nhân
 
 *CHÚ Ý*
  
Quý khách nên mang theo giầy thể thao, quần áo ấm.Giờ nhận phòng khách sạn ngày đầu tiên và trả phòng ngày cuối cùng như nhau (thường là trước 12h00 trưa).Đối với đoàn  khách lẻ, sẽ có hướng dẫn đưa đoàn tại ga Hà Nội. Tại Sapa, hướng dẫn  sẽ có biển đón đoàn tại Sapa (tại lối ra cửa ga).Công ty sẽ  không chịu trách nhiệm bồi hoàn trong trường hợp thời tiết xấu, nhà ga  thay đổi giờ tàu, hoặc trường hợp khách không tham gia hết chương trình. 


 
   *CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ*

 *CÔNG TY DU LỊCH BỐN MÙA - BONMUA TOURIST*

*Địa chỉ:* 4A Hàng Bút - P.Hàng Bồ - Q.Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
            Tel: 04.62700945 / Fax: 04.62700954
*Chi nhánh:* 6D Phan Bội Châu - P2 Q.Bình Thạnh - TP.Hồ Chí Minh
Tel: 08.62581667 / Fax: 08.62581657
 *Website:* bonmuatourist.com.vn - dulichbonmua.net
*Email:* contact@dulichbonmua.net
* Hotline: Ms.Hải: 0983.998.600 - Live chat: Dulichbonmua1



*


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào du lịch Sapa

----------


## vietnamwonders

Du lich sapa tour sapa, sapa hang ngay....thanks

----------


## dulichsapa

thanks ban

----------

